# Feather blank making



## Woodguy95 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok so I am a newbie to this forum but I have been turning pens fo a few years now. I've just starter making kitless pens and now I want to try making some feather blanks for my pens. 

I would like to use some of your expertise to see first if polyester resin is a better choice over alumilite. I don't have any pressure pot, vacuum chamber or vacuum pump. I would prefer not having to invest in one of those. 

For the feather part I just have no idea on what kind of feathers to buy I found a place called the feather place but it's pretty damn expensive.
Thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## longbeard (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome to the madness Simon

PR would be better in my opinion. Silmar 41 is my choice of resin when casting.

No pressure pot....warm the resin and use vibration to help with the bubbles.

Feathers....not 100% sure on that, but would like to think ones for tying flies would work.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 10, 2015)

longbeard said:


> Welcome to the madness Simon
> 
> PR would be better in my opinion. Silmar 41 is my choice of resin when casting.
> 
> ...



I use Polyester Resin with Pheasant feathers
PP is a must as the feathers like to trap air

Les


----------



## southernclay (Nov 10, 2015)

I use Polyester Resin with Pheasant feathers
PP is a must as the feathers like to trap air

Les[/quote]

Les,
Nice work!

PP is pre preg right? When doing brushing it on I assume it done with PR with no catalyst added?
Thanks!


----------



## socdad (Nov 10, 2015)

I was able to eliminate bubbles most of the time by coating the blank with thin ca and allowing to sit at least 24 hrs before casting ... A pressure pot has helped a bunch! 

Woodguy95 ... pm sent


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 10, 2015)

southernclay said:


> I use Polyester Resin with Pheasant feathers
> PP is a must as the feathers like to trap air
> 
> Les


 
Les,
Nice work!

PP is pre preg right? When doing brushing it on I assume it done with PR with no catalyst added?
Thanks![/QUOTE]

pp stands for Pressure Pot.

You pressurize to 40+ psi to reduce the size of any air bubbles trapped by the feathers.  Feathers are naturally made to trap air ... they resist the flow of air greatly, or they wouldn't be of much use to birds that want to fly.  They also trap air close to the bird's bodies for warmth.

Pre-preg I would do with catylized resin and let it mostly cure before casting.


You can pick up feathers from Hobby Lobby, Jo-Anne's Fabrics, Micheals, or any common hobby and craft shop outlet.


----------



## Woodguy95 (Nov 10, 2015)

Is it better to get a pressure pot or a vacuum chamber. Thanks for the quick answers


----------



## longbeard (Nov 10, 2015)

Woodguy95 said:


> Is it better to get a pressure pot or a vacuum chamber. Thanks for the quick answers



Pressure pot



Harry


----------



## JohnU (Nov 10, 2015)

Definitely use a pressure pot, or you will be remaking lots of blanks. I'm not saying it cant be done with out one, but your success rate will be much higher if you do.   Feathers are GREAT for holding air.  The pressure will help shrink what doesn't escape.  As for feathers, check with your local DNR or Natural Resource Officers.  All wild bird feathers are illegal to use.  They must be domestic raised with permits or leg tags, or store bought (keep the receipts) to prove legality.  They can and have gotten very expensive.  I've spent from $6 to $130 per bird, depending on what it is.  There are lots of sources out there. I would suggest, start small with a few and iron out all of your issues. Take notes and once you get your process down, be consistent.  
Good Luck!
John


----------



## NittanyLion (Nov 10, 2015)

I've tried grouse feathers in PR, warmed it, vibration, etc....still had a ton of bubbles.  They get trapped quite easily in the feathers.  Good Luck!


----------



## longbeard (Nov 10, 2015)

Just a thought here...
Pour about an ounce of resin, put 1 drop of mekp and stir. Then lightly brush the resin on. Leave it for a day, then cast.




Harry


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 11, 2015)

southernclay said:


> I use Polyester Resin with Pheasant feathers
> PP is a must as the feathers like to trap air
> 
> Les


 
Les,
Nice work!

PP is pre preg right? When doing brushing it on I assume it done with PR with no catalyst added?
Thanks![/QUOTE]

PP = Pressure Pot.

Les


----------



## Sabaharr (Nov 11, 2015)

As with almost any question you will get varied answers. I use a vacuum chamber for PR resin. My pressure pot is in the closet, brand new, never used it. I degas the resin after adding MEKP and this also helps with the mixing. Just remember to use a container more than twice as deep as the resin that is in it. DAMHIKT. As a side I also stabilize wood blanks with the same vacuum chamber so I double dip with the one item. I built it for $20 and got a HF vacuum pump for another $80 which is also what I paid for my unused pressure pot. One day I will break it out and give it a try but for now I am doing fine with vacuum. I have never had a bubble in a casting (now I am jinxed).


----------



## Woodguy95 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you all for your quick answers and tips I'll give it a try


----------

